# abstract/artistic photo contest....



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

simple really....contest for most artistic/ abstract picture

-categories-

plants
animals
horses
random
children
other (specify)

one photo per category per person..(so if you want to post a picture in plants and another two in children you would have to pick out one of the children pictures to do instead of the other)
no prizes (sorry about that...)
winner is by poll vote

anyone interested.....??


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I would be interested. My sister would be too...I think she will be joining the forum soon.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

All of my photos are mounted prints, but if I can figure out a way to put them on the computer I would be interested.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah sounds like fun  Can I post some pics?


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

sure....course you can! if you dont want a competition just say so n i will change it


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is mine 

plant (only plant pic I have got!)










animals 










horses (too many to pic from )










random (if this counts, or it could be other, storyboard?)










other (Picture gone wrong but looks cool!)


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

hmm

PLANTS:









ANIMALS: its a bit fuzzy though...









i have some for other sections, but i will post them tommorow....


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

wow great ones!


----------



## PrintMeInColor (Apr 2, 2008)

Why not



animals - there is a dog in this picture









horses - Horse that hides in the grass









random - snowheart










other (specify) - Picture that got mad, oh well more like my camera got one some crazy thing.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok well I got these...

As you can tell its a photoshop job....









over did the purple I know!!!









I luuuurvvvv this one!!!









this is cool









really nice one!!!









How cool is this?









Probably gone over the max limit have i?


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Friggin heck PrintMeInColor that first pic with the dog is AWSOM!!!! The colour with the clouds is massiveily cool  

Darn it all my best photos are on my other computer which i dont have access to at the moment :roll: so here are a couple from this computer...not as good as some of what i have tho.

animals


horses


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Plant/tree/sunset








Animal








Kid








Other (90yr.old grandma and my mother)








Sorry, but one more tree (I love this one)








Thanks for looking, and please vote for me 8)


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I forgot the best pic of all :!: two of my horses :!: 
Calley








Maurie 1982-2007








sorry, but I could not choose between the two head shots, they both loved the camera


----------



## Blondie-QuarterHorse (Mar 17, 2008)

my brothers thoroughbred (chestnut) dylan









summer and rambo


----------



## PrintMeInColor (Apr 2, 2008)

Bitless said:


> Friggin heck PrintMeInColor that first pic with the dog is AWSOM!!!! The colour with the clouds is massiveily cool


Thank you


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

Plants 









animals









horses









random 









Children 









other


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

This sounds like fun!


PLANTS:









ANIMALS:









HORSES:









RANDOM:









CHILDREN:









OTHER: (Louigi the Donkey)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't end this without me! I will be back later to post pictures~


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

plants








Well it's got plant in it, it's more of a landscape.

animals: Warthog









horses: Donkey








Again, not exactly fitting the category, but donkeys are equines

random









children








Well, I consider 12 still a child

other


















Sorry for the terrible quality my prints are mounted so I had to retake them with my digital. They won't fit in the scanner so the contrast and such are off and in a few you can see the board they are mounted on.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

FUN FUN FUN.... lemme try :lol: 
~


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Crud... I can't load the pics... :? :? :?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Horse:









Plant


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are my photo's finally. Sorry they are not that good! 

Kids










Horses










Animals










Random (Bird)


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Im not very good at photography, but here is a random picture thing I did on Photoshop back in highschool
** not my horse, random pic off google.


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

I got to many to choose ): ,, 
http://www.horseforum.com/members/26501/album/my-photography-3196/

& 

http://www.horseforum.com/members/26501/album/my-dog-molly-3-3195/


check them out, im very proud of them  i also have an album on my drawings and one of my horse  x


----------

